# My First rStone Project - Design to Share too!



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

So this is my very first rStone project.


I can't tell you how much easier this program makes designing in CorelDRAW... I have Funtime too and it's great but I find myself going to CorelDRAW alot as I know it pretty well...

So you can see in the image it was just a bunch of very simple lines and then I stoned each line with rStone... So, so simple and the result... I LOVE IT! I had to share it!

The design took about an hour as I was playing with rStone in between everything and kinda had to hack my way through setting up a custom stone library as I wanted my stones to be 3.3mm for 10ss stones but the program default is 2.9 and you can't change the default library attributes...

There's definitely things I would change and add but it's a pretty nifty program... One thing I really like with CorelDRAW when you do a stone and blend on a path... You change the path and the stones follow... with rStone it's easier to apply the stones to the path but then if you need to edit the path the stones don't follow along... Or if they do I don't know how to check that setting because mine don't... Minor annoyance but I wish it worked that way...

You can download the eps file here and the CorelDRAW X3 file here.


Anyhow I just thought I would share my initial results... 

Kevin


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I love it, Kevin! Very clean and a great design!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

How nice!!


----------



## JRNEL (Apr 3, 2008)

looks great


----------



## Jeff Harrison (Oct 23, 2009)

katruax said:


> So you can see in the image it was just a bunch of very simple lines and then I stoned each line with rStone... So, so simple and the result... I LOVE IT! I had to share it!


tip: you may apply stones to many independent curves at once...


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes Jeff... Awesome feature... You can select all the lines at once and BAM! Stones baby! Very sweet... Now if all those stones it adds could just be placed as blends on a path instead of individual stones... Man we would have it MADE!!!

Here's a great example of how rStones lets us down just a bit without this blend option...

CoreDRAW Rhinestone Criss Cross - YouTube

If I sound hard on rStones I don't mean to be... There are some things I wish it did and in talking with Pavel he says some of the things simply aren't possible so I understand that as well.

Kevin


----------



## Jeff Harrison (Oct 23, 2009)

katruax said:


> Yes Jeff... Awesome feature... You can select all the lines at once and BAM! Stones baby! Very sweet... Now if all those stones it adds could just be placed as blends on a path instead of individual stones... Man we would have it MADE!!!


Yeah... that's entirely different technology for that to work. ;-)


----------

